# New to smoking cheese!



## Leonard114 (Nov 10, 2017)

so got some questions for you guys as I'm new to smoking cheese and smoking in general! I want to smoke some tomorrow but I'm not real sure where to get it like do I just go to the wal mart deli and ask them to cut me off a big hunk But either way I'm thinking about doing some cheddar some Colby and some Gouda maybe but yeah and tips tricks and advice are always appreciated too! Thanks guys!


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 10, 2017)

Go to wally world in the cheese section of the cooler isle and pick out any semi hard cheeses you like. Cheddar, sharp cheddar, Havarti, Swiss, Colby, Monterey Jack etc. Its something like $1.88 per block. Get 4 or 6 blocks and when you get home open them and let them sit on a wire rack on the counter to get to room temperature for an hour or 3.

Then set up for some cold smoking keeping temps well under 90*. I prefer to smoke for 3 hours under heavy apple wood smoke then vac pack for a bare minimum of 2 weeks or the longer you wait the more mild and developed the flavor gets.

If you like smoked cheese (and who doesn't) I suggest you do this quantity every week for the next couple of weeks. Just like wine making you need to make more than you'll eat and/or give away so you can let it properly rest. I've done something like 70 blocks since August and have about 40 resting. The rest got eaten or shared with family and friends.

If you wait and let the cheese mellow and develop your $1.88 a block cheese will taste like $10.00 a block cheese.


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 10, 2017)

I like that idea thanks man!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 10, 2017)

Cut it into sticks about the size of a stick of butter and smoke at less than 70F. 2 hrs minimum. After smoking, let it rest covered in a fridge overnight to “air out” a little and then vac seal with a coat of olive oil.
I keep mine in a wine cooler at 49F. (I have some over a year old. The olive oil keeps the mold at bay).
Don’t even think about eating before it’s sat for at least a month..
I’m partial to Mozzarella and Gouda.
Good Luck!


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have an SV24 and can't keep my temp low enough even with the ice so I'm keeping my door cracked open am I making a mistake by doing this??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2017)

what are you using for a smoke generator ??


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just my chip tray and I have it directly over my burner


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2017)

yea..  that's not gonna work..  when doing cheese you don't want to use your burner...  that's why they call it "cold smoking"...  You'll need some sort of cold smoke generator.. when I first started cold smoking I used the "tin can/soldering iron (new) in a cardboard box" method.. It actually worked pretty well...  then I upgraded to the A-MAZ-N pellet smoker...


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 11, 2017)

I mean I'm keeping my temp down just I know I'm probably not getting as much of a smoke


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2017)

right... that's what happens... you want to keep below 70`..  that usually means at or below ambient temps... so no heat at all... to get your smoker (assuming your using electric ?) to create smoke the smoker would be WAY to hot...  that's where the "cold smoker" comes into play ... I can't find the thread of a member that tried using his electric smoker to create smoke..  but it was a mess..  all the cheese melted down through the grates and covered the bottom of the smoker..  started ooozing out the door ...


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh my yeah I'm not having that issue but mine is propane might pick up one of those amazen pellet burners


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2017)

yea.. t hat's what your gonna need for cheese...  If you do..  get the tray that burns ether sawdust or pellets... I use sawdust as I find the pellets actually puts out to much heat as well ...


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 11, 2017)

Well I just pulled the cheese out a few minutes ago and it smells nice and smokey I guess we'll find out in a couple weeks lol


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 13, 2017)

You’re going to have to get something to make smoke without heat (like an Amazn product) I use a tube with pellets and a “mailbox setup”. You’ll have to cut a hole in your smoker.


----------



## Leonard114 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm going to get an amazen I think


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Cut it into sticks about the size of a stick of butter and smoke at less than 70F. 2 hrs minimum. After smoking, let it rest covered in a fridge overnight to “air out” a little and then vac seal with a coat of olive oil.
> I keep mine in a wine cooler at 49F. (I have some over a year old. The olive oil keeps the mold at bay).
> Don’t even think about eating before it’s sat for at least a month..
> I’m partial to Mozzarella and Gouda.
> Good Luck!




No need to coat with olive oil if you are vac packing or wax sealing. I have vac packed smoked cheese from 4 years ago & wax coated from 2 years ago. All perfectly fine.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 16, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No need to coat with olive oil if you are vac packing or wax sealing. I have vac packed smoked cheese from 4 years ago & wax coated from 2 years ago. All perfectly fine.


I’m sure you’re right, but I’ll continue to do it because it’s easy and does no harm. I’ve been looking into waxing equipment, but I know the Mrs will blow a gasket LOL!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> I’m sure you’re right, but I’ll continue to do it because it’s easy and does no harm. I’ve been looking into waxing equipment, but I know the Mrs will blow a gasket LOL!



All you need for waxing cheese is a cheap pan and a stove or hot plate. You do need to buy cheese wax. 

I have a dollar store pan. I leave the wax in it and reheat it. Just add more when I need to.


----------



## backlashed (Dec 3, 2017)

Leonard114 said:


> I'm going to get an amazen I think


Leonard, that was the first smoking tube that I tried and it's OK, does the job but takes a bit of work to get it lit using a propane torch.

I then went to the Smoking Wedgie.  It's easier to lite, smokes longer and heavier than the tube, but I do use them both.  I've used them to smoke turkey, pork belly, salmon and rib eyes.  I bought mine and the pellets from bbqpelletsonline.com . https://bbqpelletsonline.com/index.php/pellet-wedgie-samples/  You can buy pellet sample bags too, a great way to try some new flavors.  I'll be smoking cheese today with apple wood and later, basil.


----------



## Tokarev (Aug 29, 2021)

Bumping this old thread to ask about the Wedgie. I bought one some months back and have yet to be happy with the thing. 9 times out of 10 the thing goes out after 45 minutes or so of smoldering. I've tried lighting it with a propane torch, squirting the pellets with alcohol gel. Neither makes a difference. Also tried various brands of pellets and have also tried drying pellets in the microwave for a minute or two prior to lighting. None seems to make any difference. The Wedgie will smoke for a short time and then go out.


----------

